# Problems with bass in drop E



## Billy Qvarnström (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi! 
I recently got a string set from Kalium/Cirkle K with a .200 bottom string, intending to tune an octave below the guitar that I use. However, the sustain is terrible on anything but the open string and there's not a lot of clarity in the notes.

What's strange is that before getting these strings, I managed to tune the B string to a very clear sounding G, 4 semitones away from E, using a .130 string. So I was thinking, would I get a more satisfying result if I got a slightly lighter string?

For reference, Nolly Getgood of Periphery uses (at the time of his gear rundown video) a .175 for F# (Then again he's got a 37" scale), and I believe Travis Sykes used around the same gauge for D on a 35" scale when he played with Glass Cloud.

I'm using a Woodo B6 bass with a 35" scale. Any and all tips would be greatly appreciated, worst case scenario I'll have to go back to the same octave as the guitar but I'd like to avoid it if possible. Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## Winspear (Aug 19, 2014)

Yep. This is the reason longer scales exist. To get the tension in such notes, you need a big string, but it cannot vibrate perfectly on a short scale. This is the reason playing the bottom strings of any instrument at the upper frets sounds similarly dead. 
Your 130 G will have been clear in frequency balance just like it would tuned to B. However very floppy as I'm sure you noticed. 
Going with a 200 was correct as it matches the 100 an octave above. However it really wont ever be clear on 35". Kalium make basses up to 40" for this very reason. I would pick up their .182 string. It wouldn't be tight enough for me which is why I wouldn't tune that low on that scale, but without a longer bass it's your best bet for a good tone! It is still more than a .090 E1 tension so that's not awful. You could try the .190 but the reason I suggested the .182 is because I believe 190 is where they add an additional wrap, which dampens the sound significantly.


----------



## Billy Qvarnström (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks a lot for the response! I will try the .182 then!
I guess I should try to save up for a Dingwall eventually.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Aug 20, 2014)

Billy Qvarnström;4137337 said:


> Thanks a lot for the response! I will try the .182 then!
> I guess I should try to save up for a Dingwall eventually.





Makes a Huge Difference, awesome basses.


----------



## ixlramp (Aug 20, 2014)

What EE wrote.

http://circlekstrings.com/CKSIMAGES/CircleKtensionChart130105.pdf
They recommend at least exceeding 30 pounds tension so yes try a .182 with a light touch. Yours could possibly be a dud string if the sustain is really bad, but it will inherently have a dark tone.


----------

